# 2017 Cruze LT issues, dealership and TAC stumped!



## Shawn10234 (Feb 1, 2018)

This is what the dash looks like upon startup, check engine light is flashing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

A wire somewhere in the harness has been pinched during assembly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

While not specific to your car, here are two examples of service issues resulting from pinched wires:

Service Engine Soon Lamp and Reduced Power |

Transmission Electrical or Communication DTCs |


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@Shawn10234 I just realized that we’re in the same city. 

Send me a PM with the dealership and service advisor that you’re dealing with and I’ll try to hook you up.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Any chance it could be a bad battery ... or loose/bad battery cable? I know my G8 went a bit crazy when one of the cell clusters in the battery failed, got all kinds of warnings. Just a thought ...


----------



## Shawn10234 (Feb 1, 2018)

Update: Still no fix!! They’ve changed the negative battery cable and fuse block still nothing, they say the next step is to call in a GM engineer. My poor car is starting to look like a lemon....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Shawn10234 said:


> they’ve given it back to me 4 times now, it’s ok for about 24hrs, then all the same issues happen again. So frustrating.


While I wouldn't rule out anything else, I'd put the battery near the top of my suspect list. I could see it seeming to be OK for the dealer, but then being just bad enough after sitting overnight to cause a startup glitch.


----------



## Shawn10234 (Feb 1, 2018)

So now GM is apparently sending an engineer to look at the car, I have submitted my application to CAMVAP to hopefully have them order GM to buy back the car. Honda here I come!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

gened4288 said:


> Moderators:
> 
> Is it possible to move post #9 and later should be moved to the Gen 1 folder?


Thread's split.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Shawn10234 said:


> So now GM is apparently sending an engineer to look at the car, I have submitted my application to CAMVAP to hopefully have them order GM to buy back the car. Honda here I come!


I had a problem with my 2002 Pontiac Montana frying an ABS sensor every few months. Finally, Pontiac's engineers got involved and they resolved the issue, which turned out to be a wiring harness problem. After that the car had a single ABS failure and it was the result of the dealership not doing the repair properly. I drove that van for another 150,000 miles before it finally gave up the ghost. Moral of the story - if the engineers can fix your car it should be good to go for a long time.


----------



## gened4288 (Feb 7, 2018)

obermd said:


> Thread's split.


Thank you, sir! I don't want to come across as the cranky new guy (I am new, but not cranky!).


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

Am interested in your experience with Camvap as I am about to follow the same route with my 2017 Cruze problems.


----------



## Shawn10234 (Feb 1, 2018)

Update....GM engineer signed off on the car last week, I went to pick it up and it was good for about 4 days then........back to the same original problem! This is absolutely rediculous at this point what does it take for them to call it a lemon??????


----------



## 11bravo (Apr 7, 2018)

Well tell them its lemon and you want a new car!


----------



## Corayant (May 19, 2018)

I just recently had this same issue with my 2017 LT (American version) 1. 4 automatic.
That service stabilatrak came on, check engine blinked several times before going solid, the car shakes like crazy at idle and also acceleration. It even shuts off at signal lights and never comes back on unless you put it in park and restart.

Anyway, I took it to my dealership because it only has 16,000 miles on it and still under their 5 year, 60,000 mile powertrain warranty. After about 2 hours from dropping it off. They called me and basically said it needs a New engine. Wtf? They didn't get into detail yet with what exactly is wrong with the engine but it's that bad that they can't just replace parts of the engine, that they need to replace the entire thing? Lol. Wow.
Anyway, it's under warranty so they will eat the cost of the new engine and I also get a free rental until I get my car back. 
I will get back to this thread with more in depth info of what the actual problem was... Once I get the car back and see the huge printout of all the problems.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Corayant said:


> They called me and basically said it needs a New engine.



If it broke a piston, and you didn't shut it down immediately, the engine block is ruined. 
Given the fact that it's a LE2 engine, I'd guess that's the most likely reason for engine replacement. (which I'd rather have than a repaired engine)


----------

